# should I declare my house loan in the tax declaration



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

I noticed a cirfa 2062: Déclaration de contrat de prêt (intermédiaire, emprunteur ou prêteur) 
Should I fill this for my tax declaration (I got my loan in 2019 for my primary residence) .... thanks


----------

